
State and New CDC Data on Covid-19 Testing Don’t Match Up - redler
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2020/05/cdc-publishing-covid-19-test-data/611764/
======
everybodyknows
>Generally, disease-surveillance data flow from local public-health
departments to state governments, and then on to the federal government. But
in April, Vice President Mike Pence asked hospitals to start reporting their
COVID-19 testing data directly to the federal government.

So with a few words the White House further centralized government power, and
doubled the Covid-19 reporting burden of every small-town hospital. As if they
weren't diverting enough patient care funding to administrative tasks as
things were.

